# modding equipment



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi all
i want to purchase some modding equipment for cable sleeving & reveting.

Anybody knows from where i can get them in india


----------



## helion (Mar 21, 2012)

There's *this* guy who sells Dremel kits. He's the official distributor or something I guess.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

i was thinking about  these

specially like these

they ship to india also but i have to pay extra   

1.mybank(for that matter every international bank will charge) will charge a fee on currency convertion(i.e. INR to USD)
2.then depending on fluctuation of INR i may have to pay extra

so if products like these are not available in india, i have to import


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 21, 2012)

^^
i highly doubt about getting sleeving kit in India.but i guess you can get those dremel things.


----------

